# "Making Your Holidays Special since 1993"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Special Offerings*

*Harvey Headbanger Fishing Special* - Trust me, we know all about it! Take a break and get some salt on you at 20% off our lodge package pricing. Dates available are 11/27-12/7/17. _Book either campus with parties of 12 exclusively or take down the whole facility with a group of 24._ Are you getting your *Newsletter*?

Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*. Stay in touch by following us on *Facebook.*

*Pre-Christmas Week Special *- The Mayans obviously weren't in the lodge business! Holidays falling on weekends leaves us with some holes in the schedule at big savings. Take 20% off our lodge package pricing on waterfowl and Cast & Blast combinations from 12/18-12/24 and go ahead and throw Christmas Day in as well! "*Hey, we're in Hurricane Recovery mode*"! Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

*February Special *- Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Follow us on *Instagram*.

*Fishing Report*

Winds associated with the latest cold front found us focusing on Redfish with success and managed a few Trout as well. There is an absolute pile of Redfish trapped in the Clyburn Marsh according to Capt. James Cunningham that saw them when scouting for some waterfowl trips. According to James, these fish were likely pushed up in this hard to enter and exit stretch of "overflow" marsh lakes during the Hurricane and are going nowhere unless we get a big bull tide and then they'll have to fight the grass for an exit. Capt. Chris Cady went after them by airboat and came up empty on rod and reel on a cast and blast trip (they wouldn't eat). He said he could have filled the boat with a cast net because they were swimming by in schools relentlessly. That's frustrating but fun to watch and the clients had a blast seeing them.

Capt. Terry, Donnie, and Braden had the honors with corporate guests and managed solid boxes of Redfish including a 25.5" Trout with Capt. Braden coming on cut mullet of all things (hey it happens).

*Waterfowl Report*

There were a few nail biters on big South winds but it's been all good on the northerly wind direction. We've have some friends and family groups in new to duck hunting and it's been fun showing them the ropes. To be sure the best is still ahead as we get ready to close out the first split. If only there were a few more days on the calendar. Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Teal, Redheads, and Blue Bills have been hitting the blocks of late with some honest decoying making for memories of a lifetime.

Airboat Redfishing Trips - February to April Primetimes

Take a look at fishing like you've never seen before with these high octane adventures in the back reaches of our marshes and environs. Hop aboard our custom Air Ranger Airboats and let the fun begin! These trips are in high demand, consider booking well in advance.

On The Horizon - After Thanksgiving Beat Down

We'll be welcoming folks from all over the State for fishing and cast and blast trips taking us to the closure of the 1st split of the 2017 Texas Duck Season. The season will re-open on 12/09/17. We've got a great fishing special going during "the split" so come take a break. Come see us!

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

The link to our February 2018 Fishing Special was broken, so here it is, just click *HERE*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics.


----------

